# Home on 7 acres for sale in Illinois



## Homesteader73 (Sep 20, 2011)

4 bed 2 bath home on 7 acres for sale. Great location. 45 minutes from downtown st. louis and 30 minutes from carlyle lake and Hazlet state park. Barn, fenced pasture, timber, city water, DSL, Well water, private septic, two car attached garage. 1 mile outside of small town (Pocahontas) all the basics available in town.

For further details and pictures see index 

$199,000.00

May contact owners:

[email protected]
618-669-2363


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I remember when they built Carlyle Lake. My dad and Uncle Cliff got drunk, drove Uncle Cliff's phone company truck right into that lake. 

Mom and Aunt Mary Ann were pretty steamed, as I recall.


----------

